# Assumption College Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatcher - Split Shifts - Evening and Overnight
Institution:
*Assumption College*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/11/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Company Description:*

4 year Catholic College, OK? This is not a Protestant College, ya DIG?

*Job Description:*

BASIC PURPOSE: Serves as the first point of contact for campus police officers, students, member of the Assumption College community, outside law enforcement/emergency personnel and other agencies, in support of the mission of the College.

*ACCOUNTABILITIES:*

1. Works in a multi-tasked environment, which requires confidentiality and the ability to transfer accurate and timely information.

2. Receives emergency and non-emergency requests and calls for services that arrive through the Communications Center (whether by telephone, walk-ins, radio transceiver, and 911 system) and dispatches Police Officers when required.

3. Must be able to react quickly and think clearly in emergency situations, evaluate information received and coordinate the proper action to take.

4. Maintains communications with outside agencies including law enforcement/fire dept/emergency personnel.

5. Conducts radio contact with officers on patrol and Residential Life Staff to include accurate status of duty (location, assignment, condition).

6. Enters daily log activities in an accurate and complete manner to include "who, what, when, where, why information."

7. Enters lost and found items in the appropriate places and locks it up in the Evidence Cabinet.

8. Responds to request for information using various databases i.e. IMC, LEAPS and the Assumption Web pages.

9. Updates the snowline webpage, when required.

10. Monitors the College fire alarm panel and burglar alarm systems, and follows prescribed procedures for notification of the Worcester Fire Department or officers on duty.

11. Ensures that DPS keys are accounted for and signed out accordingly.

12. Provides customer service to individuals entering the Dispatch area.

13. Issues parking stickers, student and employee ID's; provide administrative forms/applications i.e. Handicapped Placard applications, Freshman Exception Parking Application to the college community, when required.

14. Monitors the distribution, charging and storage of the residential life radios.

15. Ensures that LEAPS usage is in accordance with CJIS policies.

16. Answers incoming calls to the College in the absence of the switchboard operator to ensure 24-hour coverage of College telephone lines.

17. Submits work orders via email to Building & Grounds, when necessary.

18. Familiarizes themselves with the names (nicknames), locations of buildings, streets and parking lots on campus.

19. Reviews and complies with the Department's Policies and Procedures.

20. Maintains current knowledge of campus events through a variety of college calendars

21. Performs other related duties as assigned.

*Requirements:*


Applicants must be willing to contribute actively to the mission of the College as well as show respect for the Catholic and Assumptionist identity of Assumption College.
High school diploma or equivalent required.
Fast computer skills required.
Experience using two-way radio communication systems preferred.
Experience with Leaps and IMC databases a plus.
Willingness to be CPR/AED certified.
Students studying Criminal Justice are encouraged to apply.
Experience with Schlage Card Access preferred.
*Additional Information:*

*SCOPE:*


Interacts frequently with students, staff, faculty, administrators, and visitors to the College.
Must be able to maintain a high degree of confidentiality.
As an "essential employee" you are expected to make every effort to report to work regardless of weather conditions or if the college is closed. In addition, you may be required to remain on duty beyond your normal shift and/or be available on a 24-hour notice to report for duty without advance notice due to emergencies or staffing shortages.
Shifts are subject to yearly bids by seniority. Shifts may be adjusted/changed at the discretion of the Director of Public Safety.
Certified or ability to obtain certification in CPR and First Aid required.
Must be able to pass a criminal history background check.
*WORKING CONDITIONS AND PHYSICAL EFFORT:*


Exposure to distressed or dissatisfied individuals in need of assistance.
Work may include extended periods of sitting or standing.
*Application Instructions:*

Please be sure to submit your cover letter addressing qualifications for this position along with your resume.

Thank you

*Application Information*
Contact:
Assumption College

Online App. Form:
http://assumption.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=111595&jobboard


----------

